# Get some pics up Brett



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

You must be home by now! Fun drive?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Has he finally got it then?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Got what?

He's not going back to a "pipe and slippers" car is he? :wink:

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Just home...pipe and slippers car indeed...makes a damn fine noise when you press the loud pedal though 

Now where did I put my curling tongs?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

See what it is now Brett, well done!...damn fast pipe and slippers though :lol:

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

No my photos, but the ones that were used for the advert...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/clk1.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/clk2.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/clk3.jpg


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Can I open the book, he'll have it 6 weeks......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Can I open the book, he'll have it 6 weeks......


....and will be divorced in seven....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

You are doing wonders for my marrage! Compared to you Ruth thinks I don't mention cars much at all.

Quote - Don't know how Fi copes.

lol, cheers B


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Quote - Don't know how Fi copes.
> 
> lol, cheers B


She isn't anymore....I've been read the riot act. Luckily at my stage in life I am a bit forgetful.... :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Can I open the book, he'll have it 6 weeks......


I'm guessing 5!

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Can I open the book, he'll have it 6 weeks......
> ...


Tad harsh considering I had the last one 12 weeks...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


But considering that the time you keep a car is getting less and less, I think it is quite an good estimate 

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ah, not necessarily true....well ok, maybe but you'll all be proved wrong....or so I'm told by the missus.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

22 weeks :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> 22 weeks :?


Well that's a vote of confidence of sorts I guess...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Morning, up polishing on this sunny morning?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Morning, up polishing on this sunny morning?


No - I got dragged into Edinburgh to go shopping as the start of my rehabilitation program... :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice car Brett!!

Think you'll have it until at least January then we might try again with a BMW!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Nice car Brett!!
> 
> Think you'll have it until at least January then we might try again with a BMW!!


You had your chance matey - had my cheque book open and everything. I'll need to give you and your old sales manager a lesson on how to spot a buying signal :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car Brett!!
> ...


Nice car Brett. And such a good time of year to get a cab. :wink:

Sure the deal was right.

You must have had a good 2H...
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs said:
> ...


Good H2, no but a good H1 made up for it somewhat. Great time to buy a cab - the guy practically gave it away as he has a RR Sport arriving...distressed seller and all that. Paid Â£3k below trade price for it


----------



## kam100 (Oct 7, 2006)

hi Brett, nice car mate!


----------

